# Ελληνικά γράμματα στο όνομα τομέα

## slim1

Γεια σας, όταν συσταθεί μετά την ελληνική /etc/conf.d/net κατάλογο τομέα, πώς μπορεί απρόσκοπτα εισάγετε Ελληνικά γράμματα για το όνομα τομέα?   :Confused: 

----------

